# iTouch - Buying online vs store



## iCdndesi (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey guys!

This may be my first post here, but I've been reading a lot of posts here, and so I'm looking for your advice - on a pretty stupid question, but I've got to ask it just in case. 

I'm looking at buying an iPod touch 8gb, and I wanted to ask: Those of you who bought the iPod touch in stores - did they charge GST/PST on it? 

Also, do they give you the option to do engraving on it for free? 

Reason I'm asking is that if you go to Apple Canada's online store - they're not charging Tax plus engraving for free. The only downfall is that it takes about 7-10 business days to ship. 

So in short, has this been the case with you folks that have bought it in store? Have you guys received it on time, if you ordered from their website? Your feedback/thoughts would be much appreciated!

Until next time...


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

Um...are you *sure* they aren't charging tax on the online store?

I bought my nano online, and my invoice showed up with no tax, but my credit card *was* charged the tax. I suspect you will still pay tax if you order online, unless they have an explicit special that specifically says they are covering the tax.

The engraving is a bonus though, they don't do that in the retail stores.


----------



## iCdndesi (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh really! Yeah, it shows in the checkout that Tax is $0.00 - but that makes complete sense. I was a bit surprised myself when I saw that. 

Makes sense then. Did you get your nano on time, from when it was shipped?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## iCdndesi (Oct 15, 2007)

My bad! Mods, can you please close this topic?


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I got the nano a day early actually.


----------

